# Shifa Test- Preperation Tips?



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

Who's in for Shifa?
The syllabus is quite lengthy and frightening:!:
Don't know where to start...:? Is the MCAT part enough?
Has anyone taken the test before? What sort of Q's are asked? The difficulty level?
Any tips plz.?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

It was tough test ... Not only from fsc books some questions were from a level...be well prepared


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

Aamna said:


> Who's in for Shifa?
> The syllabus is quite lengthy and frightening:!:
> Don't know where to start...:? Is the MCAT part enough?
> Has anyone taken the test before? What sort of Q's are asked? The difficulty level?
> Any tips plz.?


 Well what is the syllabus?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Danish.sohail said:


> Well what is the syllabus?


Given on their website


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

does anyone have idea that how much aggregrate can get us into shifa?


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

hey do we have to study p block elements, liquid and solid states? Because in the syllabus its not mentioned. Plzzz reply


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Eman Farrukh said:


> hey do we have to study p block elements, liquid and solid states? Because in the syllabus its not mentioned. Plzzz reply


Study thorough for physics and chemistry,
Bcz the test was amazingly conceptual last time around,

Biology is all memory,
At least it was last time.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

is bahria medical college nd shifa one nd the same  ?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

maryyumnasr said:


> is bahria medical college nd shifa one nd the same  ?


bahria medical college karachi.. and shifa college of medicine islamabad


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

oopz!big lack of knowledge hehe......let go...new here.thanks anyway


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

How much aggregate is required for the admission?
Are you studing in shifa? 
Btw is there any negative marking in the test?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

ayesha_60 said:


> How much aggregate is required for the admission?
> Are you studing in shifa?
> Btw is there any negative marking in the test?


No negative marking.


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

Okay thank u.


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

Crypt said:


> No negative marking.


That'd be nice. Website states otherwise. They should have stuck to the actual NTS format. I don't think this new test favors A levels students a whole lot.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Ubaid A. said:


> That'd be nice. Website states otherwise. They should have stuck to the actual NTS format. I don't think this new test favors A levels students a whole lot.


Sorry didnt check the website this time around,

Last year,
It was convenient this way.


----------



## Alias89 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Shifa Test Prep*



KRRISH said:


> It was tough test ... Not only from fsc books some questions were from a level...be well prepared


What sort of questions were there from a'levels? 
Considering I'm an a'levels student how exactly will that help me in getting into shifa?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Alias89 said:


> What sort of questions were there from a'levels?
> Considering I'm an a'levels student how exactly will that help me in getting into shifa?


Itll help as much as NO other test helps.

Questions in physics and chemistry were alevels based,
Some of them.

But biology i remember was entirely fsc.


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Study thorough for physics and chemistry,
> Bcz the test was amazingly conceptual last time around,
> 
> Biology is all memory,
> At least it was last time.


I get ur point but my question is that some of the topics are not mentioned in the syllabus such as p block elements, liquid state and solid state. I am an A level student myself but I am also studying the fsc books for this test. I have checked all the topics but some of the topics are not even mentioned in their specification. So u know I cant trust their syllabus I mean what if those topics come up in the test. So should we still study these topics or would it be pointless in doing so?


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Has anyone received the admit cards yet?


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

How do you know, there won't be any negative marking? :/ Because it's stated on their website that there will be.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

IckyVicky said:


> How do you know, there won't be any negative marking? :/ Because it's stated on their website that there will be.


Ahhh,
If the website says there will be,
There will be, period.

If ur talking to me,

Well,
I was talking about no negative marking,
LAST YEAR.


----------



## Alias89 (Aug 4, 2014)

Crypt said:


> Itll help as much as NO other test helps.
> 
> Questions in physics and chemistry were alevels based,
> Some of them.
> ...


I'm really sorry if this is annoying for you, but can you please give us a few examples of the questions from physics and chemistry section? It'd be really helpful.
And, Also, were there analogies in the English section?

- - - Updated - - -

Are we allowed to bring calculators?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Alias89 said:


> I'm really sorry if this is annoying for you, but can you please give us a few examples of the questions from physics and chemistry section? It'd be really helpful.
> And, Also, were there analogies in the English section?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


My time,
Calculator wasnt allowed,
They asked us to do the rough work on the back of the question booklet.

And questions in chem and physics,
Well,

I cant remember exact questions,
Hell i dont remember my final after an hour i sit for it.

But they were similar to the ones in the alevels pattern,
There was plenty from the theoretical concept in physics,
Statement answers,
There werent very many numericals,
I think because calculators werent allowed.

The inorganic section outweighed the organic in chemistry.

The pattern of the questions was exactly like what u hav been practicing for an entire year of AS.

And yes,
There were analogies.

But id suggest u be ready for everything.

Not to make it light on you because i mite smhow be giving the impression that its a piece of cake for alevelers,

That is in no way what i want to imply.
Do your very best.


----------



## Alias89 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for all your help. And Iqbaliyaat is not mentioned in the syllabus and everyones mentioning iqbaliyaat everywhere, so will there be an iqbaliyat section if yes how do I prepare for it? Or do I just stick to the syllabus?


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Okay. Thanks for giving some insight on the ET questions. :thumbsup: Were there a lot of numericals in Chemistry? And what about the Math section? Do you have any intel on that? Sorry, if, I'm bothering you!


----------



## Alias89 (Aug 4, 2014)

Also, how do we study for analogies? Is the list of words for mcat and shifa the same?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

IckyVicky said:


> Okay. Thanks for giving some insight on the ET questions. :thumbsup: Were there a lot of numericals in Chemistry? And what about the Math section? Do you have any intel on that? Sorry, if, I'm bothering you!


There weren't alot of numericals on the sciences,

I loved the maths section,
It was tricky,

And thats what took up most of my time.

No iqbaliyat.

And yes pretty much the same,
Because,
The syllabus for mcat is pretty much a good cover-up.
Where else are u going to find a collection for those annoying,
Never-to-be-really-used words.


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

how were the sciences in shifa test previously? were they tough???


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Eman Farrukh said:


> how were the sciences in shifa test previously? were they tough???


Just...very,

Thought provoking, at some,

'Decider' questions is what u call them.


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Just...very,
> 
> Thought provoking, at some,
> 
> 'Decider' questions is what u call them.


very tough!!!??? :O :O was it easy for the A level students or for the fsc students? or both found it very tough?

And were they more fsc based or A level based?

And yeah one more question i have: is shifa test questions more like nts test questions?


----------



## mianshoaib70 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Feeling Nervous*

Till now I was doing it like the MCAT but after coming here I just realized its all about iq and luck and what comes in your mind and what concepts actually work on your minds and the understanding to the subject contents and sub contents and the vision. Phew its tough goingCan anyone tell me .. I have 966/1050 in matric 9.2/10 894/1100 in fsc 32.54/40 which equals 41.74/50 ... How much do I actually have to score to get admission in shifa medical college. like there are a total of 120 mcqs and because there isn't any negative marking hence how many of minimum marks do I have to score to get admission in shifa .... Please inform me


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

mianshoaib70 said:


> Till now I was doing it like the MCAT but after coming here I just realized its all about iq and luck and what comes in your mind and what concepts actually work on your minds and the understanding to the subject contents and sub contents and the vision. Phew its tough goingCan anyone tell me .. I have 966/1050 in matric 9.2/10 894/1100 in fsc 32.54/40 which equals 41.74/50 ... How much do I actually have to score to get admission in shifa medical college. like there are a total of 120 mcqs and because there isn't any negative marking hence how many of minimum marks do I have to score to get admission in shifa .... Please inform me


I really dont have any idea what would be the minimum marks to get in the test. All I would say is that work hard and dont give up!! 
BTW Your marks are really superb but why dont u apply to other medical colleges which are far better than shifa? I mean I am saying so cz ur marks are very nice mashallah why dont u apply in NUST or lahore medical colleges? Your preference should be the government ones becoz of ur excellent scores. U definitely have better options than shifa


----------



## mianshoaib70 (Sep 17, 2014)

Eman Farrukh said:


> I really dont have any idea what would be the minimum marks to get in the test. All I would say is that work hard and dont give up!!
> BTW Your marks are really superb but why dont u apply to other medical colleges which are far better than shifa? I mean I am saying so cz ur marks are very nice mashallah why dont u apply in NUST or lahore medical colleges? Your preference should be the government ones becoz of ur excellent scores. U definitely have better options than shifa



My entry test 584 :?:?:? ... That sucked :speechless: you can understand what I went through there


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh are those the scores of NUST entry test?


----------



## mianshoaib70 (Sep 17, 2014)

Eman Farrukh said:


> Oh are those the scores of NUST entry test?



UHS ..... my nust marks are 147


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

ohhh :O I wonder what shifa test is going to be like. Ok there is lots of intimidation now  which I cant bear it :'(


----------



## mianshoaib70 (Sep 17, 2014)

Eman Farrukh said:


> ohhh :O I wonder what shifa test is going to be like. Ok there is lots of intimidation now  which I cant bear it :'(



Naaaa I think if I take it the easy way I will surpass through... Like I know its a completely A levels test and I cant do anything with the maths and analogues in it hence I should go the easy way have the paper in front of me and solve it the easy way. Get 60 mcqs right ... these are 50% i can do it easily and I surpass through


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

Lets just hope for the best. I hope we all come back with happy faces after we get done with the tests


----------



## mianshoaib70 (Sep 17, 2014)

Eman Farrukh said:


> Lets just hope for the best. I hope we all come back with happy faces after we are done with the tests


BTW any negative marking included??


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

I guess there isnt any negative marking.


----------



## mianshoaib70 (Sep 17, 2014)

Eman Farrukh said:


> I guess there isnt any negative marking.


U sure?? :red: visit web dude............ then tell ... :red:


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

mianshoaib70 said:


> Naaaa I think if I take it the easy way I will surpass through... Like I know its a completely A levels test and I cant do anything with the maths and analogues in it hence I should go the easy way have the paper in front of me and solve it the easy way. Get 60 mcqs right ... these are 50% i can do it easily and I surpass through



1) It is not a 'completely A levels test'. Refer to the syllabus.
2) no analogies this time around. Just math, eng and sciences.

Best of luck


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

well best of luck then


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

PMDC restrains Shifa College from offering admissions
ISLAMABAD: In light of the stay order given by the Islamabad High Court (IHC), the Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC) has restrained Shifa College of Medicine and Dentistry from offering admission.
The acting registrar, PMDC, Dr Shaista Faisal said the decision of the IHC, announced on Wednesday, would be implemented in letter and sprit.
“PMDC believes in merit and will never compromise on quality of medical and dental education,” she said.
IHC Justice Athar Minallah, in a petition filed by the college students seeking registration with the PMDC, directed the institution to stop offering medical and dental admissions till a final decision was given in the case.
As per official statement issued by the PMDC, the IHC judge observed that the college administration had complied with the court orders with regard to holding of exams through Bahria University with which it was affiliated before.
The court has also issued contempt notices to the college administration for not complying with the orders. Furthermore, it has stopped the university from offering admission till the university gets recognition from the PMDC and is included in the Schedule III of PMDC Ordinance 1962.
The IHC has also directed the council to provide names and details of colleges which have either been barred from offering admissions or closed down.
Shifa Tameer-i-Millat University, Bahria University, PMDC and the petitioners — 349 college students — were represented by their counsel.
The counsel said the students had filed the petitions on the grounds that the college, without notifying the petitioners, had disaffiliated itself from Bahria University, and now it has failed to get recognition from the PMDC.
PMDC President Dr Masood Hameed Khan said the court’s decision had vindicated the council’s stance with regard to quality education and had put at rest the criticism it faced for refusing to recognise the students’ degrees.
Published in Dawn, September 18th, 2014

​


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

I haven't received my roll number slip yet.what to do?

The next hearing is on 25th. So if they solve the issue admissions will proceed as normal. Shifa holds interviews in October. That gives them plenty of space to reach a verdict. And if Shifa is re-affiliated with Bahria University (as the students want) that is all the better.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam (Sep 13, 2014)

Take your CNIC and print your roll number slip from the nts website. They'll accept it.


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Take your CNIC and print your roll number slip from the nts website. They'll accept it.


Don't have a CNIC


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

mkuser said:


> Don't have a CNIC


Bay-form


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Crypt said:


> Bay-form


Original or photocopy?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

mkuser said:


> Original or photocopy?


Original,
I think.

Because they checked the original ID cards.


----------

